# His & Hers 1940-1941 Elgin Project Bikes Wanted ...



## Old Man Wolf (May 23, 2013)

Hello!
We'd like to find His & Hers 1940-1941 Elgin Project Bikes To Restore!
I'm not looking for "original paint" quality bikes...
... rather find some we can repaint without anyone getting upset about it!!!

*** Ladies Bike should be "Long Tank" Sport Model Shown below.

*** I DID get lucky and get a Mens Long "ToolBox" Tank...
... AND a curved seatpost frame now...
... so next I just need small parts like a crank & sprocket, ect...

Once all the parts I've already ordered arrive and I can make an inventory
of what we still need...
... I'll either update this post or start a new post for small parts!!!


Willing To Buy COMPLETE RESTORABLE Bikes...
... or just "Frame/Tank/Forks/(and Preferrably Truss Rods + Skirts)" only and
collect the parts to build the bikes from there???

Example Of Ladies Bike or Frame & Tank Wanted...








..........   .......   .....   ...




Please feel free to send photos of your parts, projects & prices to
OldToyTrains@aol.com !!!

P.s. Unless you're a relatively easy drive from the North Delaware area...
... I'm guessing I'd need these shipped to Delaware 19702!!!


Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will,


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2013)

*Ask & you shall receive*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?42115-1941-Elgin-for-sale


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 23, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?42115-1941-Elgin-for-sale




Thanks Mike!

..............................................................

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 24, 2013)

Hello...
We're still looking for 1 Ladies '40-'41 Elgin Long-Tank "Sport" Version
as shown below... (MIGHT even consider 1939 ???)






*** We got the mens tank, frame, fenders, forks & truss rods...
... so I'll post for small parts once we get everything here so I can
take inventory of what we still need!!! 

Sooooo - What do you have???

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 25, 2013)

*Update W/ Photo Of Ladies Version Preferred...*

Hello All!
Just an update note here...
I edited the starting post at the top here to show an
example of the Ladies Version we're looking for!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## bikewhorder (May 27, 2013)

Here's a good deal on the tank you want, the last one of these with the toolbox door brought way more than the BIN price he has on it.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pre...415?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338282022f


----------



## fat tire trader (May 27, 2013)

I wish that I had seen that tank. One word of caution, the tanks for the frames with the curved seat tubes do not fit the frames with the straight seat tubes. They are otherwise identical. I would like to buy either type with the tool box door.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 27, 2013)

*THANKS For The TANK TIP!!!*



bikewhorder said:


> Here's a good deal on the tank you want, the last one of these the toolbox door brought way more than the BIN price he has on it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pre...415?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338282022f




Awwwww Mannn!!!
I was hoping to just find a good standard tank...
... so I Never expected a "ToolBox Tank" to turn up!!!

Thank You Very Much for the tip that someone listed it...
... because it probably would have sold by the time I got to look at Ebay results late tonight!!!

NOW I just gotta find a frame to go with my new tank!!!

DUDE - I owe you a cup of coffee or a 12 pack or somthin'!!!
What can I do for 'ya???
$10 finder's fee "Gift" through Paypal???
MOST APPRECIATED!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 27, 2013)

*Frame Fit...*



fat tire trader said:


> I wish that I had seen that tank. One word of caution, the tanks for the frames with the curved seat tubes do not fit the frames with the straight seat tubes. They are otherwise identical. I would like to buy either type with the tool box door.





His photos in the listing were pretty dark...
... but for what I could see enlarging them it looks like
the vertical tube releifs are at the Very Back of the tank...
... so when I clicked the buy it now I was pretty confident it was for
the curved seatpost frame!

Once this arrives here I'll take better lighted photos to be certain...
... but I'll settle for straight OR curved seatpost frame version since
I got lucky enough to have the toolbox!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will,


----------



## bikewhorder (May 27, 2013)

Wow, so you got it? Cool, that was the hard piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 27, 2013)

*I Bought It!*



bikewhorder said:


> Wow, so you got it? Cool, that was the hard piece of the puzzle.




LOL - Yeah!!!
I was sitting here at the computer when your message notification email came in...
... and it took me all of maybe 3 Minutes to study the photos - click the buy it now and Paypal the payment!!!

That's why I offered you the $10 Paypal "Gift" as a finders fee if you want it!!!
(... and I'll Gladly send a 10.00 money order if you don't have Paypal!!!)

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy


----------



## bikewhorder (May 27, 2013)

No that's fine, save your money for the bike parts, your going to need it.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 28, 2013)

*Bought Mens Frame, Forks & Fenders!!!*

Hey Guys!!!
Just a good update here!!!
We bought a Men's Curved Seatpost Frame, Forks & Fenders today!!!
The fenders are the type that go over top of the forks...
... and I already bought the truss rods from the bike last week!






Kinda ironic how that worked out - I saw a post for nice chrome truss
rods last week & bought them knowing what I wanted to build...
... then apparently the gentleman I bought them from found my wanted
ad and offered me the rest of the frame & parts the truss rods came off of
this week!!!

Now I'm Praying I didn't make any mistakes in what I bought and that the
"ToolBox" tank I bought really Does fit this frame o.k..!!!

Hopefully incoming offers slow down for a couple weeks so I can build my
bankroll up for more!!! (Sucks being on every 2-week paychecks!!!)

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 30, 2013)

*Elgin Ladies Wanted Is "Sport" Model...*

Hey Guys!
Just a simple update here...
I was informed the Ladies model picture we posted in our wanted ad here
is not simply an "Elgin 4 Star" - but is actually an "Elgin Sport" Model.





We're still willing to start with just a bare frame & tank...
... or a complete to nearly complete restorable bike!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## dunebike (May 30, 2013)

*Elgins*

How about these?


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 30, 2013)

*His & Hers Elgin's...*



dunebike said:


> How about these?




PM sent!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## bikewhorder (May 30, 2013)

I'm really diggin' that rare color scheme on the ladies bike, I certainly hope you don't want it to do a bare metal rat, there are tons of house painted bikes out there for that sort of thing.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 30, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm really diggin' that rare color scheme on the ladies bike, I certainly hope you don't want it to do a bare metal rat, there are tons of house painted bikes out there for that sort of thing.




Hey BikeWhorder,
We don't have that beige bike...
... it's just a photo I "borrowed" to show what we're looking for!
That beige one sold Literally days before I made my mind up to
look for one!

The Bare Metal Mens isn't our bike either...
... I found that one on RatRodBikes.com and it was the one that
inspired me to start looking for a pair of '40-'41 Elgins!
(Although I have chatted with the owner a fair bit now and bought
spare Elgin parts from him!)
You can read the thread on his build of that bike on RatRodBikes.com
under the user name "onewheelsqueel"!!!

And no - we're not going to go with the bare metal treatment...
... ours will be painted in a "2-Tone" color scheme!!!

Once we gather enough parts to build a His & Hers pair...
... we'll switch over to the "Project Rides" forum and start a new
thread on actually building and finishing these!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 2, 2013)

*Desperately Want Elgin Ladies Tank - OR - Tank & Frame!!!*

Hey Guys!
I'd STILL Very Much like to find atleast the Ladies Elgin Tank...
... or better yet a Tank & Frame to match this photo please???





Here's the Mens Elgin "ToolBox Tank" we scored to start things off while the parts search continues...









Any Leads for the Ladies Tank - OR - Tank & Frame starting point appreciated!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 2, 2013)

How hard did you look?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Elg...878?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac54290b6


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 2, 2013)

*New Listing!!!*



bikewhorder said:


> How hard did you look?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Elg...878?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac54290b6




Hey BikeWhorder!
THAT is a new listing - I just checked Ebay around 5 this evening & it wasn't posted then!!!
That is MOST Certainly the style of Ladies we're looking for!

In that condition I'm sure it'll go too high for this weeks finances...
... but I'll Certainly watch it to the end of the auction & see if I have a serious chance at it!!!

Thank You for pointing it out!!!
(again I'm not holding my breath in that condition - but I'll let you know here either way!!!)

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 3, 2013)

*Will Take '40-'41 Elgin Ladies IN TRADE Toward Fender American Special Stratocaster !*

Hey Guys!
IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED...

I'll take a ('39?) '40 - '41 Elgin Ladies like these...








... IN TRADE toward my AS-NEW Fender American Special HSS Stratocaster!!!





I bought this new Feb. 24th 2013!
This is coming with a Brand New Tweed Hard Case AND Guitar Center's "3 Year Super-Duper Covers Everything Including Accidental Damage" TRANSFERRABLE Warranty!
This Is A MADE IN USA Fender!!!
(This hasn't been in my hands 10 hours total yet!)

This has 2 "Texas Special" Single Coil Pickups + 1 "Atomic Humbucker" Pickup!!!
I had this restrung with .010-.046 Strings & Tuned 1/2 Step Down to match a Fender Stevie Ray Vaughn Guitar before I even brought it home!!!

The Guitar is absolutely Flawless and Sounds Incredible!

I got the Guitar at the lowest sale price ever of 727.00 + 113.00 for the case +130.00 for Guitar Center's 3 Year "Covers Everything" Warranty...
... so you're getting a Brand New $970.00 Package for $850.00!!!

Will Take Your Bike +/- A Little Cash For This Guitar!!!
(I'll cover Insured Shipping on the Guitar - You cover shipping on the Bike)

Send me pics of your bike & lets deal!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## dougfisk (Jun 3, 2013)

Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251285212479?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 4, 2013)

*Fender Skirt...*



dougfisk said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251285212479?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




Hello DougFisk!
Yes, those are the skirts I'll be looking for...
... but I'll be looking to buy Both Sides as a pair rather than each side separately!
My intention was to find a pair of skirts from the same bike...
... and hopefully the chainguard from the same bike if at all possible!!!

However I think I want to hold out for parts in better condition that still retain most of their paint than that.
The bikes we're building will have a 2-Tone paint finish...
... so I don't want to spend a ton of time working with rust pitted metal!

Thank You for posting though...
... and Good Luck with the sale!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 5, 2013)

*Sweetening The Pot!!!*

Hello,
Thought I'd "Sweeten The Pot" a little!!!
As much as I DON'T want to sell this...
I'll offer my Limited Production Fender "Greta" Amp AND 1x12" Extension Speaker Cabinet as well!
This includes 2 "Monster Gold" Patch Cords!!! (1x Amp To Ext Cab... 1x Guitar To Amp)







This is a low power "2 Watt" amp...
... but it's More than loud enough with the extension cabinet to be heard across the entire house!!!
The amp Also has auxiliary inputs so you could use an Ipod, MP3, CD or other device through it!!!

Amp is available with Extension Cabinet + Cables as shown for an additional $450 w/ Insured Shipping added to whatever deal or price we come up with on the guitar above!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 6, 2013)

*Sweetening The Pot AGAIN!!!*

O.K. - One More Thing to Sweeten The Pot!!!
You say you'd like to LEARN how to play guitar...
... but you DON'T want to worry about going off and taking lessons from someone you don't know will lead you in the right direction???

I've Got You Covered!!!

Here is ALL the study material you'll need to not only PLAY Guitar with proficiency...
... but it'll also teach you how to both Read Traditional Sheet Music AND how to Read Modern Tabliture or "Tab" Music!!!

There's Both Traditional & Modern teaching material here so you get a good "Cross Training" to help you learn quicker!!!







The Mel Bay 7-Book Series here teaches you Traditional to Modern Lessons in Traditional Sheet Music...
... and each booklet comes with 2 CD's each so you can hear what you're learning as a way of double checking your lessons WITHOUT needing to spend 40-50 bucks a session with a teacher!!!

I ALSO have a Multiple DVD Learning Set that includes...
... Ultimate Beginner Guitar Course (4 DVD Set)
... The Acoustic Mastery Course (3 DVD Set)
... Killer Guitar Control Secrets (3 DVD Set)
... How To Play Smokin' Blues Guitar (3 DVD Set)
... Killer Lead Guitar Made Simple (2 DVD Set)
(15 DVD's TOTAL)
AND ...
... Gil Mango's Vocal Course #1 - In 10 Classes All The Basics Of Singing !!!
(Because EVERY Good Guitarist should be able to sing a little to go with those killer guitar licks!!!)

The Mel Bay Series Books w/ CD's runs around $25.00 each... ($175.00)
The Guitar Control Set was $149.99 and the Vocals Lessons was $49.99... ($200.00)

... so add $350 w/ Insured Shipping to the Guitar &/or Amplifier if interested???

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 6, 2013)

*Right in your back yard*

Third pic down ...http://southjersey.en.craigslist.org/bik/3782769579.html


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 6, 2013)

*Hello BikeWhorder!*



bikewhorder said:


> Third pic down ...http://southjersey.en.craigslist.org/bik/3782769579.html




Hello Again BikeWhorder!
Yes, I saw that one the same day I bought my toolbox tank!
I emailed him that same day and he emailed back saying the bike had already been sold.
I also emailed him a reminder that he still has photos and description up like it's still available...
... but I haven't seen him update the ad to remove it yet.
I would very much have liked to buy that one for parts!!!

Great to hear from you again!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## jkent (Jun 7, 2013)

Here is one. I know it's ruff but I think it is what your looking for. https://cf.searchtempest.com/go-1.1.html#http://quadcities.craigslist.org/bik/3837031796.html
Here is another one. https://cf.searchtempest.com/go-1.1.html#http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/3769702924.html
Here is one in Pennsylvania for $160 . https://cf.searchtempest.com/go-1.1.html#http://reading.craigslist.org/bik/3789499724.html
https://cf.searchtempest.com/go-1.1.html#http://stcloud.craigslist.org/bik/3815348601.html
https://cf.searchtempest.com/go-1.1.html#http://stcloud.craigslist.org/bik/3778928433.html


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 7, 2013)

jkent said:


> Here is one. I know it's ruff but I think it is what your looking for. https://cf.searchtempest.com/go-1.1.html#http://quadcities.craigslist.org/bik/3837031796.html
> Here is another one. https://cf.searchtempest.com/go-1.1.html#http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/3769702924.html
> Here is one in Pennsylvania for $160 . https://cf.searchtempest.com/go-1.1.html#http://reading.craigslist.org/bik/3789499724.html
> https://cf.searchtempest.com/go-1.1.html#http://stcloud.craigslist.org/bik/3815348601.html
> https://cf.searchtempest.com/go-1.1.html#http://stcloud.craigslist.org/bik/3778928433.html




These things are everywhere! I often wonder if the mens bikes are in fact just as common but people just don't want to let them go (I know I don't).  When I was a kid I took good care of my bike so I don't buy that "boys destoyed 'em" theory.


----------



## jkent (Jun 7, 2013)

I just did a search on a national database for girls bikes I wasn't even looking for boy's bikes. I found a lot more, they were just priced higher and didn't think that is what he was looking for.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 7, 2013)

*What Is "SearchTempest"???*



jkent said:


> Here is one. I know it's ruff but I think it is what your looking for. https://cf.searchtempest.com/go-1.1.html#http://quadcities.craigslist.org/bik/3837031796.html
> Here is another one. https://cf.searchtempest.com/go-1.1.html#http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/3769702924.html
> Here is one in Pennsylvania for $160 . https://cf.searchtempest.com/go-1.1.html#http://reading.craigslist.org/bik/3789499724.html
> https://cf.searchtempest.com/go-1.1.html#http://stcloud.craigslist.org/bik/3815348601.html
> https://cf.searchtempest.com/go-1.1.html#http://stcloud.craigslist.org/bik/3778928433.html




Hey JKent!
What is "SearchTempest" I see there on the beginning of those links???
(Never heard of that one before???)

I found the 160 one in Reading through a link from Philadelphia Craigslist - IF it still had it's fender skirts and truss rods I would have made them an offer on it as a parts bike!!!

The other ones you show there all have the wrong tank though. 

Someone emailed me a photo of one this morning that's just missing the truss rods but HAS the right tank this morning...
... so I'm going to see if I can raise enough extra cash for him and try to get it!!!

Of course we still have the "TRADE Premium Fender Guitar Package For Restorable Bikes !!!" post both here at The CABE AND at RatRodBikes.com ...
... so you never know what else we may get lucky and turn up!!!

Thank You for any info you're willing to share on SearchTempest!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 7, 2013)

*"What is Search Tempest?"*

Its nothing, don't worry about it, Ok move along here people, there's nothing to see here.  Go on,*Scat!*


----------



## wspeid (Jun 7, 2013)

I knew a kid whose roommate looked at Search Tempest once.  A week later some dark haired girl crawled out of a well and killed him.  Another time, somebody typed Search Tempest in a web browser 3 times and this guy with a hook for a hand dragged him to hell.   I wouldn't mess with that stuff if I were you.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 7, 2013)

Search Tempest is an advertisement for ebay...it ain't what is used to be, but at least ebay didn't shut them down being part owners of craigslist.
They conformed.
Chris


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 7, 2013)

wspeid said:


> I knew a kid whose roommate looked at Search Tempest once.  A week later some dark haired girl crawled out of a well and killed him.  Another time, somebody typed Search Tempest in a web browser 3 times and this guy with a hook for a hand dragged him to hell.   I wouldn't mess with that stuff if I were you.






bikewhorder said:


> Its nothing, don't worry about it, Ok move along here people, there's nothing to see here.  Go on,*Scat!*




DAGGGOOONNNIIITTT MANNN!!!

Ya know what BikeWhorder & WSpeid???
NOW I wish I listened to your warnings!!!

I tried to Google Searrr-ahh Teeemmmp-whatchamacallit...
... and NOW my Van won't start when we just tried to go to Philly to pick up a parts bike!!!
I never shoulda tried to see what that site was!!!

BEWARE EVERYONE - BAD THINGS HAPPEN when you try to search that website!!!

(Now I gotta wait for the rain to quit to work on my van!)

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jul 1, 2013)

*GOT PARTS For "His"!!!*

Hey Guys!
I haven't updated this for awhile as money has been slow...
... and that's made gathering parts slow too!

Special Thanks to BikeWhorder Chris for hooking me up with the right tank for my frame PLUS the Ladie's Chainguard, Rear Fender Skirts, Crank & such I needed too!!!
Much Appreciated!!!

Now I got a pile of parts to work with while still waiting the money for the Ladies bike!!!





Also found out the gentleman I bought the Frame, Fenders & Forks from sent me a bum fork...
The top of the forks where the threads are are Both bent "well out of round" AND are "Split" - I mean literally cracked all the way through right down where the top nut goes!!!






I just emailed him about it and I know he's been offering another pair of "fender over fork" forks for sale...
... so lets see how well he does at making it right!
(I have faith he will as he sells alot on this website - so I'll keep you posted!)

SO - STILL waiting for a Ladies - but we have 1 good lead on a complete bike...
... just waiting for the cash to get right quickly!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------

